# PHOTO POST: Walkabout in PNG



## toxinologist (Dec 18, 2004)

Here are a few pics from my latest fieldtrip through the Gulf, Southern Highlands and Western Provinces of PNG. Enjoy!

Waiting for the weekly plane at Wipim (Western Province)







Papuan death adder (_Acanthophis laevis_) hiding in leaf litter beside a bush track near Kuru village (Western Province)






This death adder (_Acanthophis laevis_) was caught in a drainage ditch in the grounds of a village school at Waro village (Southern Highlands Province)






And this cheeky little death adder (_Acanthophis laevis_) was caught in a well at Wipim - the lady who was standing in the bottom of the well at the time was NOT amused!






These next photographs are of a rare Papuan blacksnake (_Pseudechis papuanus_) that was caught near Iamega village in Western Province... to say it put a smile on my face would be an understatement :!: 
















One of these days I'll learn that feet are for walking, backsides are for sitting ...






September in Kikori (Gulf Province) tends to be a little bit damp...






But at the end of a long day, there is nothing better than a good feed of roast bandicoot ... (tastes exactly like turkey!)






Looking at this very dark-coloured Papuan taipan (_Oxyuranus scutellatus canni_) it isn't hard to see why people mistake them for blacksnakes :!: :shock: 






Infact compared to this very light coloured specimen with its fantastic red sports-stripe, some people would think they were looking at two completely different snakes ...






This little tree frog (_Litoria spp_) wanted to share my dinner one night...






Last one for now ... a 4 metre amethystine python (_Morelia amethistina_) near the Gobe Oilfield just inside the border of Southern Highlands Province.







Cheers all!

David


----------



## ad (Dec 18, 2004)

thanks for sharing the pics toxinologist, 
boy that scrubbys head looks cool - eyes milky.
Is that the tip of the tail of the little adder - bright yellow.


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 18, 2004)

NICE! But they're exotics


----------



## toxinologist (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah Ad that is the adder's tail tip ...

... and yes they are exotic afcicau ... but they are *MY* exotics


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 19, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Samma3l (Dec 19, 2004)

toxinologist said:


> Infact compared to this very light coloured specimen with its fantastic red sports-stripe, some people would think they were looking at two completely different snakes ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is an amazing looking snake


----------



## Cerion (Dec 19, 2004)

*RE: Re: PHOTO POST: Walkabout in PNG*

Fantastic Images. Thankyou for sharing herps in your part of the world


----------



## Tommo (Dec 19, 2004)

*RE: Re: PHOTO POST: Walkabout in PNG*

hello david

amazing pics, im really jelous

where in australia are you now


----------



## Jonny (Dec 19, 2004)

*RE: Re: PHOTO POST: Walkabout in PNG*

Welcome Back David  

Nothing like a short walk through PNG :wink:


----------



## toxinologist (Dec 19, 2004)

*RE: Re: PHOTO POST: Walkabout in PNG*

G'day Tommo,

I'm in Melbourne until tomorrow and am then heading up to Newcastle for the Xmas break. I head back to PNG at the beginning of February.

Cheers


----------



## hugsta (Dec 19, 2004)

*RE: Re: PHOTO POST: Walkabout in PNG*

Thanks for the picks David.......and making us jealous. :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 19, 2004)

*RE: Re: PHOTO POST: Walkabout in PNG*

Yeah , underline the jealous bit


----------



## Ricko (Dec 20, 2004)

*RE: Re: PHOTO POST: Walkabout in PNG*

that is one huge scrubby, love the plates on there head. was the end of its tail missing?


----------



## dobermanmick (Dec 20, 2004)

*RE: Re: PHOTO POST: Walkabout in PNG*

Thanks mate !


----------



## kevyn (Dec 20, 2004)

I am in awe! Amazing shots of so truely amazing animals. The first shot of the Death Adder, the Taipan and the Amethystine really blow me away. Unreal animals. I want to go there even mroe now. How was it? I've heard that white people aren't always the most welcome there.


----------

